# got an idea for a project car



## z31-84 (Dec 27, 2004)

I'm thinking of getting a z31 and swaping a vq30det engine in it..... any one have any info on it?...... what do you think about this project of mine?........


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I have no idea how hard the DET motors are to get. A DETT would prolly be easier, and emissions legal. If you want to do something real unique, put in an RB26.


----------



## z31-84 (Dec 27, 2004)

the engine is not VG30DET... its VQ30det... from australian/japanese car i think the cars name is cedric... its rear wheel drive just like z31.... n the engine produces 270hp stock...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

z31-84 said:


> the engine is not VG30DET... its VQ30det... from australian/japanese car i think the cars name is cedric... its rear wheel drive just like z31.... n the engine produces 270hp stock...


Ah, my bad. The q looked like a g.  Might be a kool project, but where can you get one and how much to import it, assuming you're in the U.S.


----------



## z31-84 (Dec 27, 2004)

yea i am in us... i looked online and found the engine for 4k.... so now im just gona save up for the engine... and at the same time looking for more places.... ma friend told me to check at soko (engine shop) so i will probably check it when ill get a chance..... but for now i gota keep my eyes for a z31 in good condition..... it will take me time.... but i can wait... i just wanted to c if any one knew anything about putin that engine in 300zx...


----------



## Evi|Chicken (Jun 14, 2004)

with the dohc heads it may be a real tight fit...


----------



## z31-84 (Dec 27, 2004)

everything is possible....


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

$4k for a motor that puts out 270hp?

Do you realize what kind of power you could get out of the VG30ET with $4k?


----------



## z31-84 (Dec 27, 2004)

it is not VG30DET its VQ30det


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

z31-84 said:


> it is not VG30DET its VQ30det


Yes. I read that. Did you know that with a $10 boost controller set to 12.5 psi, the VG30ET puts out 270hp?

So why do you want to spend $4,000 to get the same amount of power that the stock VG30ET can put out with only $10?

edit: Also note I said VG30ET, NOT VG30DET.


----------



## z31-84 (Dec 27, 2004)

oh.... never thought about that.....its just my friend gave me that idea... and it just sounded like no one tried it... so i wanted to try making it as ma a project car...


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

If your goal is to do something different, then by all means, go for it. But if your goal is to get a bunch of horsepower, the cheapest and easiest way is to stick with the stock block.


----------



## z31-84 (Dec 27, 2004)

you are absolutely right... i still have to really think and research it....so i pretty much have alot of time....


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

Go with the DET engine. Unique one-off setups are the coolest. How many Z31's here have a DOHC setup here? If you have the $$, it sounds like it's worth it. A factory turbocharged VQ would be VERY cool. I've never even heard of a stock turbo VQ. If it comes with 270 from the factory, spend that $10 on a boost controller (well, more like $50 for a good halman) and make 350. I'm guessing it's a single turbo setup, so upgrade that, intercool, cams, and because it's a VQ, there should be just as much, if not more, aftermarket support for the engine. I hope you can weld, there's going to be a bit of fab work involved.


----------



## z31-84 (Dec 27, 2004)

hahaha yea it will... im stilll deciding about it... but yea it willl be alot of work...


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Yes. I read that. Did you know that with a $10 boost controller set to 12.5 psi, the VG30ET puts out 270hp?
> 
> So why do you want to spend $4,000 to get the same amount of power that the stock VG30ET can put out with only $10?
> 
> edit: Also note I said VG30ET, NOT VG30DET.


if you put 12.5 psi on the stock setup wont there be detonation, it doesn't have a stock intercooler.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> if you put 12.5 psi on the stock setup wont there be detonation, it doesn't have a stock intercooler.


 Some do. Most don't. I don't have a problem with 91 octane.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

I ran 16 psi non intercooled with just a little detonation. 

Engine lasted 6 months- 12.9 @ 108

Surprised the hell out of a lot of C5's and 03 cobras.


----------

